# No lo conozco



## SrRdRaCinG

Is that how one would say *I don't you (usted)*?


----------



## rocioteag

I don´t know you


----------



## lazarus1907

Sí, es correcto. En España y otras zonas no leístas también se dice "No le conozco", referido a usted (*leísmo *de cortesía).


----------



## loooo

lazarus... yo creo q no le conozco está mal dicho...
no tengo autoridad para decirlo pero me parece q es incorrecto
(sin ofender)


----------



## Outsider

No lo conozco. --> addressed at a man
No la conozco. --> addressed at a woman


----------



## lazarus1907

loooo said:


> lazarus... yo creo q*ue* no le conozco está mal dicho...
> *N*o tengo autoridad para decirlo*,* pero me parece q*ue* es incorrecto
> (sin ofender)


Es un leísmo, aunque sea de cortesía, pero aunque lo propio sea usar el pronombre dativo, su uso no se condena y tiene su razón de ser:





> *g) *Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de _usted. _Este leísmo se justifica por el deseo de evitar la ambigüedad de sentido que acarrearía el uso de los pronombres de acusativo _lo(s), la(s), _ya que estos podrían referirse tanto a un interlocutor presente como a una tercera persona no partícipe en la conversación: _«Ande, y discúlpelo _[a él], _que yo en seguida le acompaño_ [a usted]» [...] Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, *debe considerarse aceptable*, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente _y similares.
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## alc112

loooo said:


> lazarus... yo creo q no le conozco está mal dicho...
> no tengo autoridad para decirlo pero me parece q es incorrecto
> (sin ofender)



Te suena que está mal dicho por el hecho de que nosotros los argentinos lo usamos así.
Saludos


----------



## loooo

Si evidentemente es otra de las nuestras...


----------



## lazarus1907

loooo said:


> Si evidentemente es otra de las nuestras...


En varios países no se usa el leísmo de cortesía, no te preocupes. Por cierto, ¿es tu frase una condicional, o querías decir "Sí, evidentemente..."?


----------



## loooo

cheee esto no daba para tanto!
Quería decir: Sí, evisentemente es otra de las nuestras...
aclarado el tema me retiro por hoy!
Saludos


----------



## mhp

Si, sí: [...] Por lo tanto, sólo se escribe «sí» cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad [...]

Una cita de la próxima edición del DPD.


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> Si, sí: [...] Por lo tanto, sólo se escribe «sí» cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad [...]
> 
> Una cita de la próxima edición del DPD.


Jejeje... a veces me da a mí esa impresión también. Si no se ponen más rígidos, en el futuro el DPD tendrá una página solo: Todo se acepta... dependiendo del país y la persona. Para saber qué se recomendaba en el habla esmerada en el pasado, consulte versiones antiguas.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Jejeje... a veces me da a mí esa impresión también. Si no se ponen más rígidos, en el futuro el DPD tendrá una página solo: Todo se acepta... dependiendo del país y la persona. Para saber qué se recomendaba en el habla esmerada en el pasado, consulte versiones antiguas.





mhp said:


> Si, sí: [...] Por lo tanto, sólo se escribe «sí» cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad [...]
> 
> Una cita de la próxima edición del DPD.


¡Pero qué exagerados sois! En cualquier caso en esa frase sí existía riesgo de ambigüedad, así que ni siquiera en la próxima edición se dará por válida.  Habrá que esperar a la edición de lazarus para que se nos hunda la lengua...


----------



## heidita

Hola SR, te digo la verdad, en Madrid, con un leísmo convencido, nadie diría "lo", seguro que además te preguntan: ¿Qué es lo que no conoces?"

En fin, ya sabemos que es lo correcto, pero aquí el 90% optaría por_ le_.

Es más, mi marido acaba de "argumentar" que para una persona se dice "le" y punto. Para qué decirte más.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

heidita said:


> Es más, mi marido acaba de "argumentar" que para una persona se dice "le" y punto. Para qué decirte más.


Jejeje, qué bueno. Es verdad, no se puede explicar mejor. En Madrid, para  una persona se dice "le" y punto pelota. ("Lo" es para cucarachas o algo así).


----------



## heidita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Jejeje, qué bueno. Es verdad, no se puede explicar mejor. En Madrid, para una persona se dice "le" y punto pelota. ("Lo" es para cucarachas o algo así).


¡Eso es!


----------



## Honeypum

Pues para mí "le" es sólo "usted"

Estos madrileños...


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Qué brutos sois! Muchísimos países dicen "lo" y está perfectamente aceptado (y les suena mal el "le" además), por eso dije que estaba correcto, pero que en España y otros países es frecuente (y está admitido) el uso del leísmo de cortesía, que es el que yo usaría en la mayoría de los casos en mi tierra.


Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Habrá que esperar a la edición de lazarus para que se nos hunda la lengua...


No creo que hunda: Probablemente montaría tal dictadura lingüística, que acabarían ignorando al DPD, o me lincharían en menos de una semana, por pesado.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡Qué brutos sois!


Lo reconozco: Yo, brutito, brutito...


----------



## heidita

Y no quería privaros de esta "explicación" de mi marido del porqué  de "le" en vez de "lo". (Me ha hecho hasta llorar!!!)

"Ponlo en segunda persona: No te conozco. Anda que se dice : No *to *conozco. ¡¡¡Pues sería lo mismo!!"

Mi marido, como veis, es único.


----------



## Honeypum

heidita said:


> Y no quería privaros de esta "explicación" de mi marido del porqué de "le" en vez de "lo". (Me ha hecho hasta llorar!!!)
> 
> "Ponlo en segunda persona: No te conozco. Anda que se dice : No *to *conozco. ¡¡¡Pues sería lo mismo!!"
> 
> Mi marido, como veis, es único.


 
Jeje Heidita, ¡sí que me has hecho reir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

heidita said:


> Y no quería privaros de esta "explicación" de mi marido del porqué  de "le" en vez de "lo". (Me ha hecho hasta llorar!!!)
> 
> "Ponlo en segunda persona: No te conozco. Anda que se dice : No *to *conozco. ¡¡¡Pues sería lo mismo!!"
> 
> Mi marido, como veis, es único.


¡Qué bueno! Yo me parto , juas, juas, juas...


----------



## 50something

Eso si que es ingenioso Heidita, muy bueno!.


----------



## Barbara S.

Thank you. I've always been confused about le/lo conozco. I spent 3 years in Spain and then 5 in Argentina and I never understood who I say "le conozco" instead of "lo conozco". Also this is the first I've heard of the "leísmo" americano de Ud. Very interesting.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Teni'a razo'n yo?


----------



## Honeypum

Barbara S. said:


> Thank you. I've always been confused about le/lo conozco. I spent 3 years in Spain and then 5 in Argentina and I never understood who I say "le conozco" instead of "lo conozco". Also this is the first I've heard of the "leísmo" americano de Ud. Very interesting.


 
Well, I wouldn't call it "leísmo" (maybe it is). We usually don't use "le" except in some especific situations, referring to "Usted".

- ¿Me habla a mí? Yo a usted no le conozco (even though in this context argentinian may also say "Yo a usted no lo conozco").


----------



## lazarus1907

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Teni'a razo'n yo?


Tu frase es perfecta, pero ten en cuenta que en ciertos países (como España) es más frecuente el leísmo de cortesía (No le conozco).

Saludos.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Sí, sé muy bien que hay diferencias entres los países distintos. Es que, no he pensado nunca bien en cómo se diría "I don't you (formal). Suelo usar el modo "te", así que, evito, no a propósito, el uso de "usted". Gracias a todos por toda la ayuda.


----------



## alc112

Racing, te recomiendo que abras un hilo en Sólo Español preguntando los países que usan Loismo y Leismo para "I don't know you" (formal).

Como bien decía alguien por ahi arriba, en los lugares donde está adoptado el Loismo, nos suena incorrecto el leismo para tu frase.

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Sí, sé muy bien que hay diferencias entres los países distintos. Es que, no he pensado nunca bien en cómo se diría "I don't you (formal). Suelo usar el modo "te", así que, evito, no a propósito, el uso de "usted". Gracias a todos por toda la ayuda.


Si alguien te corrige en algún sitio, es porque tiene una educación muy baja, o porque quiere que hables como la gente del lugar, para que te integres mejor. En cualquier caso, ignora las correcciones, porque tu frase es correcta, y es mejor ser muy educado, que ofender a personas a las que no les gusta que se las trate de "tú". A mí no me gusta el "usted", pero no me ofendo (nadie se ofende).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

alc112 said:


> Racing, te recomiendo que abras un hilo en Solo Español preguntando los países que usan Loísmo y Leísmo para "I don't know you" (formal).
> 
> Como bien decía alguien por ahí arriba, en los lugares donde está adoptado el Loísmo, nos suena incorrecto el leísmo para tu frase.
> 
> Saludos


No, no... Loísmo es emplear _lo(s)_ en función de complemento indirecto masculino (de persona o de cosa) o neutro (cuando el antecedente es un pronombre neutro o toda una oración), en lugar de _le(s),_ que es lo correcto.

_"lo di mi regalo y __lo __encantó"; por: "__le di mi regalo y __le __encantó".

_Un saludo.


----------



## Barbara S.

I try to adapt to the language and register of the people I am with. When I left Argentina I had to stop saying "la extraño a ella/ a María" - the redundant direct object pronoun of the River Plate.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Y no quería privaros de esta "explicación" de mi marido del porqué de "le" en vez de "lo". (Me ha hecho hasta llorar!!!)
> 
> "Ponlo en segunda persona: No te conozco. Anda que se dice : No *to (lo) *conozco. ¡¡¡Pues sería lo mismo!!"
> 
> Mi marido, como veis, es único.


 
Pequeña corrección.
Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Pequeña corrección.
> Ivy29


Ivy... era un chiste...


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Ivy... era un chiste...


 

Me da miedo que se contagien con el CHISTE LOL!!

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

heidita said:


> "Ponlo en segunda persona: No te conozco. Anda que se dice : No *to *conozco. ¡¡¡Pues sería lo mismo!!"
> 
> Mi marido, como veis, es único.


 


Ivy29 said:


> Pequeña corrección.
> Ivy29


 
Me parece que tú también eres único Ivy. En realidad no es la "corrección" correcta. Mi marido quería decir "te" en vez de "to" no de_ lo_.



Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Ivy... era un chiste...


 
Ni siquiera eso, estimado colega. Es más. Mi marido me persiguió hasta las dos de la madrugada, con que era le en vez de lo y que no me dejara confundir por "los del foro". Que _lo_ era para cosas y _le_ para personas. Y punto y pelota. 

En fin, RAcing, no te dejes confundir por los madrileños como mi marido. Ya lo dije al principio, si aquí llegas a decir "lo he visto" hasta te corrigen. Mal hecho, pero es así. 

Por cierto, luego lo dije en el Bar de abajo y la gente me dijo

"Pero Heidi, cómo _habas._ Se dice le" . 

En fin, para qué hablar....o "_habar_" según se mire


----------



## Honeypum

Jeje... pues yo lo he comentado en mi trabajo y uno, madrileño y bien chulo (pero muy majo) me ha dicho (reproduzco su frase, que ha sido hace apenas un momento y la recuerdo bien): "el idioma lo hemos inventado nosotros, no vengas a liarnos con la/lo/le. Hay que diferenciar a las cosas de las personas, y ya está"

Jeje, para qué discutir...


----------



## heidita

Honeypum said:


> Jeje... pues yo lo he comentado en mi trabajo y uno, madrileño y bien chulo (pero muy majo) me ha dicho (reproduzco su frase, que ha sido hace apenas un momento y la recuerdo bien): "el idioma lo hemos inventado nosotros, no vengas a liarnos con la/lo/le. Hay que diferenciar a las cosas de las personas, y ya está"
> 
> Jeje, para qué discutir...


 
¡Ves! Lo que decía mi marido....
jejejeje


----------



## konungursvia

No lo conozco significa tambien: "I don't know him, I don't know it, I'm not aware of it"...


----------



## lazarus1907

Honeypum said:


> "el idioma lo hemos inventado nosotros, no vengas a liarnos con la/lo/le.


Seguro que lo inventó él hace unos años. Acuérdate de darle las gracias por semejante creación y por hacerla pública. Aún no me ha quedado claro cómo hablablan español hace más de cien años, si el idioma lo "hemos inventado nosotros". En fin...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Seguro que lo inventó él hace unos años. Acuérdate de darle las gracias por semejante creación y por hacerla pública. Aún no me ha quedado claro cómo hablablan español hace más de cien años, si el idioma lo "hemos inventado nosotros". En fin...


Como si el español lo hubiera inventado alguien... Eso es tan tonto como decir que el primero que se comunicó inventó todas las lenguas.


----------



## Honeypum

lazarus1907 said:


> Seguro que lo inventó él hace unos años. Acuérdate de darle las gracias por semejante creación y por hacerla pública. Aún no me ha quedado claro cómo hablablan español hace más de cien años, si el idioma lo "hemos inventado nosotros". En fin...


 


Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Como si el español lo hubiera inventado alguien... Eso es tan tonto como decir que el primero que se comunicó inventó todas las lenguas.


 
Vaya... no es que defienda a mi compañero, pero creo que es más bien parte de su chulería decirme "el español lo inventamos nosotros"; no pienso que realmente lo crea.
  No se ve tan tonto, la verdad...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> Vaya... no es que defienda a mi compañero, pero creo que es más bien parte de su chulería decirme "el español lo inventamos nosotros"; no pienso que realmente lo crea.
> No se ve tan tonto, la verdad...


Bueno, bueno, pa chulo mi pirulo .


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Me gusta saber que mis hilos hacen que piensen duro en la gramática de espan~ol


----------



## heidita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Bueno, bueno, pa chulo mi pirulo .


 
Decidido, Pedro: ¡Has bebido!


----------



## Honeypum

heidita said:


> Decidido, Pedro: ¡Has bebido!


 
Heidita, no puedo menos que estar de acuerdo contigo.

  Vaya día que llevamos hoy.


----------



## Ivy29

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Me gusta saber que mis hilos hacen que piensen duro en la gramática de espan~ol


 

*LA INTELIGENCIA EN LA DUDA, la razón en las preguntas exigen la HONESTIDAD y la espontaneidad en las respuestas*. *Las almas contaminadas de prejuicios, LISTAS A JUZGAR A LAS RESPUESTAS CON MUCHA PASIÓN HACEN EL JUEGO intelectual UN CAMPO DE BATALLA INNECESARIO Y ESTÉRIL.*

FELICITACIONES

Ivy29


----------

